# Your State Slowing Down?



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Just curious....

We used to be booming with lots of track work but it seems like it all has come to a hault. Now, I do realize the economy is kinda wacked right now, but is every state slow, or is areas like Vegas still booming because of the popularity?

Just wondering if anyone is in a state that is still booming plumbing wise ( new work )


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

We do commercial work and are very buzy. Thats in Massachusetts


----------



## JonnyReb (Oct 10, 2008)

Charlotte, N.C., which was said to have the strongest housing sales nationwide over the summer, has seen a major slowdown in the new home market. Commercial seems to be fairly steady and of course service work still comes in.

I will mention though, that for the first time since i went in business,(15yrs) i'm getting turned down on jobs quoted by the hour. Not flat rate quotes but rather me saying "it will take 4 hours and heres our rate" and they say "no". Everybody is tightening up a bit and i'd be willing to bet it's gonna get worse before it gets better..Hope not, but it seems to be the way we're headed....J.R.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Service is steady here. Emergency calls left and right. Few small projects going on keeping 4 guys busy. I am about the only one runnning on service right now.... making 40+ a week.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 4, 2008)

I am in alberta and has not slowed done since i was like 12 years old. so like 13 years ago. but i think things are goin to start slowing now.. just unsistainable growth just cant do it any more. things just cost way to much an take way to long and everything over budget. but a slower pace will hopefully get rid of the free loaders an lazy people


----------



## richfield (Oct 29, 2008)

Kyle said:


> I am in alberta and has not slowed done since i was like 12 years old. so like 13 years ago. but i think things are goin to start slowing now.. just unsistainable growth just cant do it any more. things just cost way to much an take way to long and everything over budget. but a slower pace will hopefully get rid of the free loaders an lazy people


yeah, I'm in Edmonton and we are still turning away tons of work but have heard companies that did spec homes were hit hard. sounds weird but I want it to be slower. It's stupid, people don't care about there jobs. I have apprentices that quit and are constantly sick or sleep in because the know they can work anywhere and get good money. They don't realize that the boom will be over sometime and they can't get paid huge money without a ticket.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

still alot work in san francisco doing customs for the rich and famous :thumbup:


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

im in a small town in south dakota, 3500 pop. im pretty busy w/ service work, got several re-models, and just had 8 new houses dropped in my lap.the guy w/ the houses has more money than sense but its work i need, his checks are good, and i only have to wait 3 days after each phase to get paid. so things are going surprisingly well here.


----------

